# Fs Aquarium filters and more



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Aqua clear 70 $ 25 with media

Marineland emperor 280 Hob with bio wheel with media x 2 $ 20 each

Marineland visitherm heater 200 watt for 50 gallon tank $ 15



Please Pm me if you have questions, Pick up in Burnaby/Downtown Vancouver


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how long is the light looouuu??


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Equipment still available bump.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## isabelly (Dec 23, 2010)

Interested in light. Sent PM.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Items still available.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Can i get an autograph???


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

For you I will give you a autograph with the purchase of any piece of equipment.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Filters still available.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Roberto Luongo said:


> For you I will give you a autograph with the purchase of any piece of equipment.


 I would take him up on that offer. Luongo autographed Aqua Clears must be pretty rare.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

mods close


----------

